# Early 50s Western Flyer Huffman Deluxe



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2013)

So as I posted in the Sunday Finds thread this past week, I was able to secure this acquisition and a member went out of his busy schedule (thanks tpender3) to pick it for me. He sent me some images that I needed. 
The seller couldn't or didn't want to, send me these pics. 
Thanks Tony, now there will be no surprises when I actually get my hands on it.

It is a bit more patina'd that I was hoping for but, still after a little TLC this should be a nice patina'd rider. Am hoping this is a Ballooner and not a middleweight. The aftermarket rims will be changed out and the search for the factory supplied rear rack is on the horizon, unless someone can me this is an original rack for this model.
I have included pics as it looks today and what I have found that it looked like when it was newer.
































It would be nice if it looked this nice someday, without the hubcaps. 
And the chainguard is different (as per 54 model catalog image) and missing the Delta Ray fender light.











This is what it should look like I guess.





This bike is just a bad a$$ looking bike in my opinion....I love the Rocket car decaling.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice find JD! I think that when you start cleaning it you'll be amazed at how much color comes back. I've seen more than a few people on here work with less and have amazing results. Good luck!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks BB, I hope the results will be one I'm proud of, besides, I need to prove to the better half that this was not a waste of money....lol
She wasn't too happy when she found out that I added another to the flock.
She doesn't know yet that this was a 2 bike acquisition.:eek:

Another Murray, but all I really wanted was the seat on this one....turns out to be just a tan cover. Not sure yet what is the bracket for on the rear under the seat. Might be a license tag. But, probably a reflector. Has nice grips from what I can tell from the picture.






Oh and the western Flyer has a front fork mounted Siren bracket that I need. Shame it didn't have the assy too.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 31, 2013)

Love these bikes. The graphics are one of the coolest.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2013)

So excited about the bike that I was going to sell but, after some minor scrubbing and tweaking, I think it will stay.

Just added the front Duro Crème to see what it does for the bike...I was amazed what it looks like with these. Makes the patin'a even look perfect and not so rusty.







Then I need to tackle this repair....the rear fender tab is broke (rusted) off. tpender3 suggested JB Weld....any thoughts on this repair anyone?
Not enough good metal left to weld.....hmmmm??


----------



## Iverider (Aug 12, 2013)

Cool ride! Creme tires look good!

As far as the rear fender. Pick up some epoxy putty and affix a washer to the fender. You might give the surface your bonding to a scrubbing with some 120 grit sand paper. 

I used some of this putty on a stainless measuring cup that I use to scoop stuff up with. It's been through hell and back and the handle has stayed on just fine. Put the washer on the inside of the fender obviously. Doesn't take much putty by the way. I think I used the Oatey brand, but it looks like JB weld makes a version too. Probably just stop in your local hardware and they'll have something you can use.

If a washer is too big or klunky, you could always cut a strip of metal the same thickness as the fender and affix that to the inner portion of the fender for a good couple of inches with the drilled mounting hole extending down to the chainstay cross brace. That may be stronger.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd grind the bottom of the fender smooth and cut a tab out of sheet metal (like an aluminum duct, roof flashing, etc...) and affix.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2013)

That will work...thanks guys.

Got the back tire on and this bike is just bad ass for not being a RatRod....well think anyway.
Took a test ride in the court and very smooth ride...didn't go far but, he's a rider for sure.
Hell this might be a $500 bike before I'm all done. But looks like it is staying for a while. And Rusty, you'll be contacted if I selling out right.

Again before and after










This angle the tires look like they should....creme not white.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 15, 2013)

hmmm, tempting isn't it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141037822619&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## jd56 (Aug 15, 2013)

Very!!!!
Think its worth that asking price?

Its a bad ass looking bike with the decent paint.
Ironically I just did a dry fit with that same Rocket Ray. I felt it was to much chrome for my patina'd version



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks good, John! I say JB weld or similar will be just fine. I'd use a strip of metal so that you have more surface area for contact, even if just a little bit reveals for the bolt. As long as the fender is sitting right, it's not a high stress area. I've JB welded a couple fender struts and have yet to have those fail.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2013)

So I tried some JB Weld putty on the broken tab of the rear fender last night. Its a little crude at present and needs some smoothing out with the grinder, but it worked as you guys promised
I used the old broken off tab that clearly had enough left on the extra long slotted tab to use.

Thanks for the tips guys

Before





After








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Aug 24, 2013)

Did the crank service after rebuilding the caged bearings....these were a style I had never encountered before.
Added the Rocket Ray I got from scrubbinrims and a siren. Also added more chrome than the bike reserves in way of a European car fender light I got from mruiz. Mounted it on the rear rack. Needs a red lens however.
Thanks for letting me share.
Getting ready for a beach boardwalk ride with the wife and my nephew, who wants to ride the Huffman by the way....I think he just wants to crank the siren.





















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Aug 24, 2013)

*JD*

Looking good, specially the rear light.
 Mitch


----------



## TammyN (Aug 24, 2013)

*Bearings*



jd56 said:


> Did the crank service after rebuilding the caged bearings....these were a style I had never encountered before.
> Added the Rocket Ray I got from scrubbinrims and a siren. Also added more chrome than the bike reserves in way of a European car fender light I got from mruiz. Mounted it on the rear rack. Needs a red lens however.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> Getting ready for a beach boardwalk ride with the wife and my nephew, who wants to ride the Huffman by the way....I think he just wants to crank the siren.
> ...




I just pulled the same style of bearings out if a crank. Did you just pop new ball bearings into the cage?

The bike looks great.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 25, 2013)

I just replaced the old balls back in the cage and tried bending the retainer tangs to keep the balls in place. This cage didn't have much cage to work with but with the grease I was able to keep it all together.
Rode the bike for a few hours and it was a great smooth ride.
Cranking the siren handle brought some attention. The kids loved it. Snuck up on a few riders that while riding their bikes had run a red light on the main drag. Cranked the siren and they freaked out. Sure was fun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

